# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Αρρυθμια Θαμνοκοπτικού miyake 352

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα το παραπάνω θαμνοκοπτικό δεν λειτουργεί σωστά, δηλαδή δεν κρατάει ρελαντί , με ανοικτό το ταμπερ (τσοκ) λειτουργεί με πλήρη ισχύ,  αφήνοντας το γκάζι αργούν να πέσουν οι στροφές ώσπου σβήνει.σβήνει κ με κλειστό το τσοκ. Υποψιάζομαι το καρμπυρατέρ το δουλεψα λίγο χωρίς φίλτρο αέρος. Το κορδόνι τραβιέται κανονικά , η αναρρόφηση καυσιμου οκ . Άνοιξα μερικώς το καρμπυρατέρ παραθέτω φώτο . Σκέφτομαι σωστά ; να το ανοίξω περαιτερω;

----------


## pts.

Παναγιώτη  δεν βλέπω τις φωτογραφίες. 
 Δεν έχω καμία εμπειρία σε αυτό το μηχάνημα, αλλά από την μικρή μου εμπειρία σε άλλα δίχρονα, θα έλεγα πρώτα να αλλάξεις φίλτρο βενζίνης (πρέπει να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο λογικά)  ή τουλάχιστον βάλτο να δουλέψει χωρίς αυτό να δεις τη διαφορά.
Ο λόγος είναι ότι αν δεν είναι σωστή η αναλογία μίξης  το λάδι στομώνει το φίλτρο, δεν μπορεί να περάσει η απαιτούμενη ποσότητα καυσίμου οπότε και σβήνει.  Το ίδιο ισχύει φυσικά αν το φίλτρο είναι παλιό.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G7102 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilimertzani

ελυσες το καρμπυρατερ?ηταν καθαρο?εχει να δουλεψει καιρο?εχει μυρωδια η βενιζνη? συμπιεση εχει?

----------

leosedf (09-05-16)

----------


## leosedf

Walbro WYK καρμπυρατέρ έχει αλλά το κινέζικο το αντιγραμμένο (πολλά χορτοκοπτικά το έχουν).

Ίσως χρειαστείς το WYK-K13 kit για να αλλάξεις μεμβράνες και διχτάκι μέσα του (αφού το καθαρίσεις). Αν δεν παίρνει αέρα από πουθενά το πιο πιθανό είναι οι μεμβράνες και οι βαλβίδες (συμπεριλαμβάνεται στις μεμβράνες). Έφτιαξα δύο πρόσφατα.

Χαλάνε οι μεμβράνες επειδή το αφήνεις με βενζίνη μέσα πολύ καιρό.

Τα συγκεκριμένα στο ebay ολόκληρα έχουν 5-10 ευρώ, υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη φτιάξει και με μεμβράνες αν έχει πάθει ζημιά από οξειδώσεις μέσα.

Υ.Γ: Λείπει η φλαντζα από τη μεριά του κυλίνδρου η εσύ την αφαίρεσες?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> ελυσες το καρμπυρατερ?ηταν καθαρο?εχει να δουλεψει καιρο?εχει μυρωδια η βενιζνη? συμπιεση εχει?


Το καρμπυρατέτ το ξεκολλησα απλά όπως φαινεται  στις φώτο, βρήκα χορταρακι μέσα .το καθαρισα λίγο με ένα πανί,  η βενζίνη τι μυρωδιά να έχει;Συμπίεση έχει .το μονταρισα κ πάλι δεν κρατάει ρελαντί κτλ.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Walbro WYK καρμπυρατέρ έχει αλλά το κινέζικο το αντιγραμμένο (πολλά χορτοκοπτικά το έχουν).
> 
> Ίσως χρειαστείς το WYK-K13 kit για να αλλάξεις μεμβράνες και διχτάκι μέσα του (αφού το καθαρίσεις). Αν δεν παίρνει αέρα από πουθενά το πιο πιθανό είναι οι μεμβράνες και οι βαλβίδες (συμπεριλαμβάνεται στις μεμβράνες). Έφτιαξα δύο πρόσφατα.
> 
> Χαλάνε οι μεμβράνες επειδή το αφήνεις με βενζίνη μέσα πολύ καιρό.
> 
> Τα συγκεκριμένα στο ebay ολόκληρα έχουν 5-10 ευρώ, υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη φτιάξει και με μεμβράνες αν έχει πάθει ζημιά από οξειδώσεις μέσα.
> 
> Υ.Γ: Λείπει η φλαντζα από τη μεριά του κυλίνδρου η εσύ την αφαίρεσες?


Τι κιτ ειναι αυτό;κάποιος σχετικός σύνδεσμος;το μηχάνημα δεν το αφήνω με βενζινη μέσα καθώς επίσης φιλτράρω την βενζίνη με τούλι. την φλάτσα την εβγαλα εγώ. Έκοψα λίγα χόρτα χωρίς το φιλτρο αέρος κ μάλλον περάσαν σκουπίδια μέσα στο καρμπυρατερ,  μάλλον δεν το γλιτώνω το ξεμοντάρισμά του . Επειδή 1 φορά ανοίγω είναι εύκολο γιατί ξέρω έχει πολυ μικρά εξαρτήματα ,  τι να προσέξω; ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Άνοιξα το καρμπυρατερ τελικά , το καθάρισα το εμβαπτισα σε  βενζίνη ,  το ξαναμονταρισα ,  άλλαξα μπουζί δουλεύει καλύτερα αυξομειώνει σωστά τις στροφές αλλά δεν μπορει να κρατήσει ρελαντί κ σβήνει . Συμβουλή φίλου να φτιάξω την μίξη ,  η βίδα που σπρώχνει την ντίζα του γκαζιού οκ σε αντιθεση με την βίδα με ελατήριο (μίξη )που δεν ακούει σε μεταβολές μήπώς εκεί ειναί το πρόβλημα; κ κατι τελευταίο γιατί κουράζω , το μηχανάκι ζεστένεται γρήγορα καθώς επίσης η πίπα του μπουζιού , δεν κάνει καλή επαφή κ σπινθηρίζει με αποτελεσμα μεγάλη θερμοκρασία;

----------


## leosedf

Ζεσταίνεται γιατί δεν έχεις καλό μείγμα, Άλλαξε τις μεμβράνες η το καρμπιρατέρ η απλά δεν πρόκειται να παίξει σωστά μέχρι να καεί.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (13-05-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Ζεσταίνεται γιατί δεν έχεις καλό μείγμα, Άλλαξε τις μεμβράνες η το καρμπιρατέρ η απλά δεν πρόκειται να παίξει σωστά μέχρι να καεί.


Αλλαξα τις μεβράνες την βελόνα κ την πίπα του μπουζιού ,  έπλυνα με σπρευ ειδικο το καρμπυρατέρ , έπαιξα με την μίξη κ το ρελαντί κ τώρα λειτουργεί τέλεια .Κωσταντίνε που το ήξερες τι είχε ; μάγος είσαι;😄Να σαι καλά ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## leosedf

My old art mesh. (παλιά μου τέχνη κόσκινο). Στα περισσότερα αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί η βενζίνη έχει και αλκοόλες μέσα και σκληραίνουν τις reed valves και το διάφραγμα υποπίεσης για να φέρνει καύσιμο. Αν έχεις σπρέι για καρμπιρατέρ ακόμη καλύτερα αλλιώς και το οινόπνευμα κάνει.
Έχει ένα διχτάκι  μέσα στρόγγυλο που βουλώνει επίσης (ακόμη και αν δεν φαίνεται με το μάτι το αλλάζεις) και θέλει προσοχή μην το χαλάσεις.

Να θυμάσαι ότι το μπουζί παίζει και ρόλο στο κρύωμα του κυλίνδρου οπότε θα ζεσταίνεται και λίγο παραπάνω, επίσης η βενζίνη παίζει επίσης το ρόλο ψυκτικού σε αυτές τις μηχανές οπότε αν έχεις φτωχό μείγμα πάλι θα καεί. Συνήθως πας στο ιδανικό και μετά το κάνεις ΛΙΓΟ πιο πλούσιο.

Να καθαρίζεις ανά 10 ώρες λειτουργίας την έξοδο προς την εξάτμιση από καρβουνάκια κλπ γιατί μαζεύονται και πέφτουν ενδιάμεσα κύλινδρο και πιστόνι στο γρατζουνάνε και πάει η συμπίεση.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (14-05-16)

----------

